# do hedgehogs get colds?



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Momo kinda seems extra snuffly today it sounds like she has a bit of a blocked nose. i need to know could she have a cold (i have had one) or is it more likely the tumour starting to affect her breathing? when the vet checked her mouth she said it didnt look like it was near her nose but it could be somwhow affecting her. i hate this


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgies can get respiratory infections. And it can be pretty serious for them. 

From what I understand, it's not so easy to give a hedgie a human cold. But yours could have one anyhow. Normally, I'd say "bring your hedgie to the vet," but it sounds like you've already been there??


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah i was there yesterday because of the tumour they said it is in the hard pallet on top of her mouth but didnt look like it was by her nose. she didnt think mo was too snuffly..i noticed it yesterday a bit but seems a little more today. i dont know perhaps im looking for stuff thats not there. i'm just so worried about her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes they can get colds but she would probably be sneezing as well as the stuffy nose. 

With the speed these tumours can grow, sadly it is possible it is nearing her nasal cavity especially if it has reached the roof of her mouth.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thought so ...omg i just cant believe how fast it is all moving


----------

